
Apple buys $150M worth of plane tickets a year from United - esalazar
https://www.fastcompany.com/90291749/apple-buys-150-million-worth-of-plane-tickets-a-year-from-united
======
cascom
I'm pretty surprised by this - would have thought that a consulting firm or
bank would have topped the list. Perhaps these are tickets that only get
booked through corporate travel, rather than being booked by the employee and
expensed later?

------
drpgq
I wonder how much Apple pays for a business class flight to Shanghai versus a
person just buying a ticket for themselves.

